# Five Pawns Incoming



## Gizmo (6/12/13)

​ 
*That's right guys. California's Signature E-Liquid is coming to Vape King. We have also acquired sole agency of this brand for South Africa.*​ 
*http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquid-juice-electric-cigarette/signature-e-liquid*

*We are accepting pre-orders now. Stock should be here in two weeks. *​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD (6/12/13)

WOW!!!!!! With my new dingo and kayfun lite I'm going to be in heaven! Thanks guys!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (6/12/13)

Nice... but how do we know what they taste like?


----------



## devdev (6/12/13)

Nooby said:


> Nice... but how do we know what they taste like?


 

Yeah I was wondering the same thing... seems from the pics they do a 12mg strength but that's about all

The last (orange colour) one looks interesting. Also like the look of the dropper cap on each bottle.


----------



## Gizmo (6/12/13)

Some Videos. They really are rated as the best in the world:


----------



## Gizmo (6/12/13)

We are going to bring in the 12mg, it can go all the way up to 24mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/12/13)

Starts at 0 mg and goes up to 24mg - our initial order is only for the 12mg but we can maybe look at doing a few in higher strengths on orders following that.

They will also form part of the tasting bar so if you are in JHB you can taste them along with our other flavours  Else just watch the videos.

The liquids they produce are extremely specialised which is why there are only 5 of them


----------



## Riaz (6/12/13)

looks good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (6/12/13)

This iz awesome how do I pre order

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (6/12/13)

Gizmo are you the owner of vape king?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/12/13)

You can order through our site http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquid-juice-electric-cigarette/signature-e-liquid


----------



## Gizmo (6/12/13)

I am yes. CVS. If you would like to be a reseller we can offer you better pricing. But there MOQ though. Please email sharri@vapeking.co.za if you would like to be a reseller.


----------



## RIEFY (6/12/13)

Y do I only find out now lol. Will pop u guys a mail

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Y do I only find out now lol. Will pop u guys a mail
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Haha we made a post announcing it earlier  We didnt tell people initially as we did not want it to seem as we only created the forum as a marketing tool for Vape King, the forum was created for the purpose of creating the community. I await your email


----------



## RIEFY (6/12/13)

You did well in hiding the fact that you guys were the owners of vapeking lol. I would have never guessed. Thank you guys for this awesome forum

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/12/13)

Lol was unintentional really but yes we did not punt Vape King as we felt it would be unfair  Lol quite a few people already knew it was actually silly of us to hide it because anybody who chose to do some research could easily find out  It is a pleasure!


----------



## RawRam_cpt (6/12/13)

Hot! So keen to try these! Alas, I'm in CT so no taste bar for me.

Please describe the flavours using only lines from the 1995 cinematic masterpiece, Ace Ventura 2: When nature calls. Aaaaaand go!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/12/13)

errrr I was only 5 in 1995 so that wouldn't work for me  I will post full descriptions of the flavours shortly


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/12/13)

*ABSOLUTE PIN:

Intense complexity of Irish cream, cinnamon spice, and caramel with subtle absinthe undertones. Lively and with a medium to full bodied throat hit.*
*BOWDENS MATE:

Crisp mint with subtle chocolate undertones and a French vanilla finish. Delicate yet soft with a refreshing tingle and medium to full bodied throat hit.
*
*GAMBIT:

Sweet and mellow ripe apple with savory pie crust and caramel. Topped off with French Vanilla ice cream and unsweetened whipped cream. Sweet and savory with a medium bodied throat hit.
*
*GRANDMASTER:

Smooth creamy peanut butter with banana cream and balanced with velvety caramel. Buttery and smooth with a medium bodied throat hit.

*
*QUEENSIDE:

Delicate blood orange with creamy French vanilla. Light yet creamy citrus with a medium bodied throat hit.*


----------



## RawRam_cpt (6/12/13)

Haha thanks!

They sound so gooooooooooood!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (6/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> errrr I was only 5 in 1995


 
Good grief - thanks for making me feel old

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET (6/12/13)

rev actually did do a writeup of 5pawns in another part of this forum


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/12/13)

it was his writeup of them that inspired us to bring them in


----------



## devdev (6/12/13)

My mouth started watering just reading the descriptions.

I definitely need to try 2,3,4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/12/13)

skip to 25:00 for Five Pawns review

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## devdev (12/12/13)

@Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff Any news on when the 5P arrives guys? Would love to have some to take on holiday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/12/13)

@devdev They said its only leaving there side end of the this week. They make per a order so their juices are freshly made in batches unfortunately. 

So we looking at around Christmas time


----------



## CraftyZA (12/12/13)

Derick said:


> Good grief - thanks for making me feel old


+1
1995 was the year before I left school. BUt in the end, numbers don't mean anything. As long as you don't feel 108 years old, you're still young!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (13/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> +1
> 1995 was the year before I left school. BUt in the end, numbers don't mean anything. As long as you don't feel 108 years old, you're still young!




And vaping makes you lunga age slower so we all on the right track... forever young 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/12/13)

Just an update - its finally been sent 

Date/TimeActivity Location
- 

12/12/2013 - Thursday
8:27 pm 
Left FedEx origin facility 
IRVINE, CA
5:43 pm 
Picked up 
IRVINE, CA

Tendered at FedEx Office
7:09 pm 
Shipment information sent to FedEx

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/12/13)

There has been a delay on the shipment due to bad weather conditions. Just got an update saying the following though  

*Last updated: December 13, 2013* 

FedEx has now resumed standard daily operations following the severe winter storms affecting the U.S. Previous hazardous conditions across the area have subsided and FedEx is now back to daily operations. 

So hopefully that means it will be leaving the US soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/12/13)

Just an update!

Had some concerns about the shipment as I have been checking the online tracking and it said its due to arrive tomorrow however the last time anything was scanned was on 13/12 and that was in Memphis Tennessee, so I called Fedex South Africa this morning to find out what was going on as this was shipped over a week ago and Fedex is generally pretty fast, they had no further information for me and couldnt give me an ETA (Just something more to add to the server stress of today)

So i contacted five pawns themselves to see if he could help me from their side!

He got back to me within five minutes saying he will look into it.

And he has just given me an update to say he spoke to fedex on his side and it is in the air right now en-route to South Africa and should be delivered to me by tomorrow 18:00

I am expecting customs delays though so will keep you updated further from tomorrow onwards just letting you know that it is on its way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (19/12/13)

In time for payday


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/12/13)

Travel History
Help
Hide
Date/TimeActivity Location
- 

12/20/2013 - Friday
4:54 am 
In transit 
POYLE GB
12:38 am 
In transit 
STANSTED GB
- 

12/19/2013 - Thursday
11:46 pm 
In transit 
STANSTED GB
- 

12/13/2013 - Friday
10:51 am 
Arrived at FedEx location 
MEMPHIS, TN
- 

12/12/2013 - Thursday
8:27 pm 
Left FedEx origin facility 
IRVINE, CA
5:43 pm 
Picked up 
IRVINE, CA

Tendered at FedEx Office
7:09 pm 
Shipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## JB1987 (20/12/13)

Do you guys know when the Kayfun Lite Clones will be in? Think I should get one to go with the Five Pawns Juice


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/12/13)

Hi JB will only be in the new year hey.

Will keep you guys posted


----------



## JB1987 (20/12/13)

Great thanks Stroodlepuff, think I'll have to spend the xmas bonus on some pre-orders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/12/13)

Fedex just called, the flight with Five Pawns on is scheduled to leave London this evening so they will receive it tomorrow and if all goes well and there are no customs delays we should have the stock Monday morning  Love their service compared to TNT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/12/13)

If I order some Five Pawns, can you send it with my other stuff when everything is there?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/12/13)

Sure thing @Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (21/12/13)

Hey Stroodlepuff, excuse me if this question was answered before, will you have sample packs for 5 pawns too ? Also, will you be stocking their Castle Long Reserve ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/12/13)

Unfortunately we only bought in the 30ml bottles this time around but we will be looking at sample packs in the future. Unfortunately no Castle long eserve this time around either!

Sorry man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (21/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Unfortunately we only bought in the 30ml bottles this time around but we will be looking at sample packs in the future. Unfortunately no Castle long eserve this time around either!
> 
> Sorry man!


No problem, i know Castle Long Reserve is new and they don't have them freely available, was just a long shot question  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/12/13)

- 

12/21/2013 - Saturday
8:57 am
In transit

JOHANNESBURG ZA

Package available for clearance
8:56 am
At destination sort facility

JOHANNESBURG ZA
- 

12/20/2013 - Friday
4:54 am
In transit

POYLE GB
12:38 am
In transit

STANSTED GB
- 

12/19/2013 - Thursday
11:46 pm
In transit

STANSTED GB
- 

12/13/2013 - Friday
10:51 am
Arrived at FedEx location

MEMPHIS, TN
- 

12/12/2013 - Thursday
8:27 pm
Left FedEx origin facility

IRVINE, CA
5:43 pm
Picked up

IRVINE, CA

Tendered at FedEx Office
7:09 pm
Shipment information sent to FedEx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (21/12/13)

Which flavours did you get as total?
I'm in for a gambit, and perhaps another as well!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/12/13)

Howzit @CraftyZA all the flavours listed on this post we have bought in


----------



## Zodiac (21/12/13)

Gambit and grandmaster sounds yummm  Ok, ok, they all sound yummy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (21/12/13)

Pitty non of them are tobaccos

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zodiac (23/12/13)

One more sleepy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/12/13)

I am just so jealous , can’t wait for January for lessons and more flavours .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/12/13)

No movement on the online tracking just yet will give them a call as soon as around 8:30 hits


----------



## TylerD (23/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> No movement on the online tracking just yet will give them a call as soon as around 8:30 hits


I saw on Vapeking site you are closed between 23rd and 1st?


----------



## Gizmo (23/12/13)

Yea we were supposed to go away today, but waiting for the five pawns. Else we not here for delivery.


----------



## Tom (23/12/13)

Gizmo said:


> Yea we were supposed to go away today, but waiting for the five pawns. Else we not here for delivery.


have it delivered to me


----------



## Tom (23/12/13)

my parcel says:

*TRACKING
LINE *​ *TYPE DATE TIME BRANCH COMMENTS*
1​ To Customs 2013/12/20 11:14 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB) 
2​ Incomming International 2013/12/20 10:10 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB) ​ 


do you think it is worth it to go there already? wanna collect


----------



## Zodiac (23/12/13)

I think it has to be either inspected or just cleared by customs, then its green lights. But for now its still with them, and they are very unpredictable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (23/12/13)

Tom, wer


Tom said:


> my parcel says:
> 
> ​*TRACKING*
> *LINE *​*TYPE DATE TIME BRANCH COMMENTS*​1​To Customs 2013/12/20 11:14 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)​2​Incomming International 2013/12/20 10:10 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)​
> ...


Tom, where did you get the juice from again?


----------



## TylerD (23/12/13)

Gizmo said:


> Yea we were supposed to go away today, but waiting for the five pawns. Else we not here for delivery.


So we can get some in the new year then?


----------



## Tom (23/12/13)

TylerD said:


> Tom, wer
> 
> Tom, where did you get the juice from again?


UK


----------



## TylerD (23/12/13)

Tom said:


> UK


UK, but what company again?


----------



## Tom (23/12/13)

ah...misunderstood u 

HoL


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/12/13)

@Tom Maybe give them a call and see what they say - we arranged with TNT that we would collect it from international cargo because we were too impatient

@TylerD if it arrives today you may be able to get today/tomorrow but I will let you know else we are back Saturday/Sunday dont mind helping the guys from the forum out over the weekend if we are here


----------



## TylerD (23/12/13)

@Tom, thanks alot!
@Stoodlepuff, no problem. Will get in the new year. Enjoy time off!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/12/13)

Sigh! so Five pawns didn't mark the liquids customs friendly and they have been sent to Port of Health... looks like we're only going to get them in the new year


----------



## Silver (24/12/13)

Pity. Hope it doesnt get confiscated


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/12/13)

very sad , hopefully it does make it by .. say the 6th !! ..


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Pity. Hope it doesnt get confiscated



It shouldn't the same thing happened to us when we bought in Mt Baker Vapers liquids - all thats gonna happen is we're gonna get annihilated with tax


----------



## Zodiac (25/12/13)

So sorry to hear Stroodlepuff, best to just forget about it and leave it be it till the new year, and for now just enjoy the festive holidays !!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/12/13)

Here's a thought. The Brits just recently won their war on the regulating of e liquid. Call up the guy from Twisp and launch a massive new attack on authorities to let us do what we want freely. I'm all for making some new noise. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/12/13)

Excellent idea @RevnLucky7 

Just letting you guys know that it has arrived - we got hit quite hard with tax though so we have had to have a slight price increase to R350.00 as opposed to R325.00.

Any pre-orders that were already paid for will remain at the original price however all new orders will be with the new price.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (29/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Excellent idea @RevnLucky7
> 
> Just letting you guys know that it has arrived - we got hit quite hard with tax though so we have had to have a slight price increase to R350.00 as opposed to R325.00.
> 
> ...


Can we order and collect? Would love a good vape for new years!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/12/13)

Sure


----------



## TylerD (29/12/13)

Cool stuff!!!!


----------



## TylerD (29/12/13)

Do you guys have some to taste in your lounge? I want to buy 2 flavors, but I'm not sure which two.....


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/12/13)

Yeah we do


----------



## TylerD (29/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah we do


You rock! Would like to make a turn there tomorrow if possible?


----------



## Gizmo (29/12/13)

We not available tomorrow. Buy Wednesday is perfect


----------



## TylerD (29/12/13)

Gizmo said:


> We not available tomorrow. Buy Wednesday is perfect


Ok, but then I will just wait to next year. Would have liked some for 31st. Anyway, see you later then.


----------



## iPWN (29/12/13)

Thanks guys , order placed !


----------



## JB1987 (29/12/13)

Order placed! Thanks guys, see you Wednesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac (30/12/13)

Looking forward to the reviews on these guys !


----------



## Spiri (7/1/14)

@Vape King - Five Pawn's now have sample packs on their website, all five juices in 4ml bottles. Maybe you could look into acquiring some of these sample packs for those of us that would like to try the various "Pawns" before committing to purchasing a 30ml bottle. I personally have tried Gambit and love it, but would love to try the other "Pawns" too.

Nokia Lumia using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/14)

I will get pricing from them and see if it is viable for us, the problem with e-liquids is that it is very tricky when it comes to customs especially if you are bringing in more than just a sample pack. But I will advise if we do add them to the range. It wont be anytime soon though unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spiri (8/1/14)

Holding thumbs for good news on the sample packs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/1/14)

A look behind the scenes at the Five Pawns Labs

This is where the magic happens 


Originally posted here:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CraftyZA (21/1/14)

Interesting! Love these behind the scene images.

PS, if you dye her hair red, she would be the mirror image of one my my ex's.


----------



## annemarievdh (21/1/14)

Nice, would like that work space


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/1/14)

oooooh  Lookie here  notice anything?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Smokyg (27/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> oooooh  Lookie here  notice anything?
> 
> View attachment 837


Mixology editions?? What?? How are they? Om Nom Nom Nom i guess??


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> Mixology editions?? What?? How are they? Om Nom Nom Nom i guess??



Unreleased yet  very hush hush could probably get in trouble for advertising here - email was sent exclusively to dealers!

Will let you know when (not if) we bring them in  They are only being released sometime in late Feb / March


----------



## Smokyg (27/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Unreleased yet  very hush hush could probably get in trouble for advertising here - email was sent exclusively to dealers!
> 
> Will let you know when (not if) we bring them in  They are only being released sometime in late Feb / March


Get in trouble for advertising WHAT here ??  Hehehehe! Awesome! Looking forward to it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (27/1/14)

What? No, we didn't see nothing Officer!! Especially not that Castle Long over there..... No no no no no no no, we weren't even here! What is this strange place? Who am I?? This is all so confusing.......


----------



## Andre (15/2/14)

Bowden's Mate out of stock. When are you expecting stock again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Bowden's Mate out of stock. When are you expecting stock again?



We are probably going to place an order in the next two weeks with them, we were hoping it would last until we could order the mixology range at the same time but we need Bowdens and Gambit is very low too so we going to have to do two separate orders unfortunately

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (15/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We are probably going to place an order in the next two weeks with them, we were hoping it would last until we could order the mixology range at the same time but we need Bowdens and Gambit is very low too so we going to have to do two separate orders unfortunately


Thanks, will try to use Bowden's sparingly, but it is soooo difficult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/2/14)

Spiri said:


> @Vape King - Five Pawn's now have sample packs on their website, all five juices in 4ml bottles. Maybe you could look into acquiring some of these sample packs for those of us that would like to try the various "Pawns" before committing to purchasing a 30ml bottle. I personally have tried Gambit and love it, but would love to try the other "Pawns" too.
> 
> Nokia Lumia using Tapatalk



Just a follow up on this Spiri - checked with them and they do not offer the sample packs in wholesale

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Just a follow up on this Spiri - checked with them and they do not offer the sample packs in wholesale



That's pretty ugly of them!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> That's pretty ugly of them!



I agree  Really wanted to get them because I thought it would make sense - they sent us one tiny sample pack when we placed our first order with them which gets used for the tasting bar here but other than that we cant get any more


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

Maybe it's time to take a 30ml bottle of each and decant them into smaller bottles with a bit of a margin on them as tasters?


----------



## Tom (15/2/14)

@Gizmo check this post, some food for thought 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/five-pawns.601/page-5#post-16014


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/2/14)

Tom said:


> @Gizmo check this post, some food for thought
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/five-pawns.601/page-5#post-16014


Good idea tom, will definately need to look at doing something like that I think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/2/14)

Latest update from Five Pawns:

Five Pawns is constantly looking for ways to better industry standards and ensure a positive Five Pawns experience. In following these practices, Five Pawns is proud to announce our new "child resistant" dropper cap. Beginning with all Mixology Edition shipments, and within two months of Signature Series shipments, you will start seeing these caps exclusively on all Five Pawns product. This precautionary measure is being implemented along with our existing "tamper resistant" bottle sealing to ensure the utmost quality / safety for our customers and their loved ones. 




The Mixology Edition 30ml Presentation Flights began shipping on Friday , February 14th and all retail partners should be receiving them the week of February 17th.


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

Good inclusion to have child deterrent caps on this great juice.

I like the way they call it child resistant and not child-proof.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/3/14)

Look whats just arrived: 







Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA (4/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Look whats just arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/3/14)

Flavour descriptions:






Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## eviltoy (4/3/14)

So how much Dallas


----------



## devdev (4/3/14)

But how does it vape?!?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Look whats just arrived:



That's great news Stroods! But the web site is still out of stock of Bowdens Mate?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/3/14)

Mixology Edition

MMXIV


Rob Fisher said:


> That's great news Stroods! But the web site is still out of stock of Bowdens Mate?



This is just the samples of the new flavours, we wanted to see if they fixed up their customs codes first as we send the samples and the order back because of how much tax we were getting charged. They seem to have fixed it now so we will get the order in again


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/3/14)

eviltoy said:


> So how much Dallas



We will let you know as soon as we have them in stock


----------



## Andre (4/3/14)

Are those just your samples? If so, please do not let us suffer thus!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/3/14)

devdev said:


> But how does it vape?!?



have not tried yet. I will do reviews ASAP


----------



## annemarievdh (4/3/14)

Sounds delicious!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Yes I'm with @Matthee here.... you get us all excited and then you tell we can't have any... I have hurt people for much less than that before!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I'm with @Matthee here.... you get us all excited and then you tell we can't have any... I have hurt people for much less than that before!



now now I never said you cant have any  we may have a surprise up our sleeve

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> now now I never said you cant have any  we have a surprise up our sleeve



Hehehe I need to get up your sleeve in that case!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

LOL, great news guys - bring it on!


----------



## Gizmo (4/3/14)

Just re-wicked my coil and put in fifth rank. This is one interesting juice, this lime with the cream, but with something additional could be a new favourite of mine. Still 4 more to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/3/14)

Sixty Four - Wowa Wiwa this is a mojito through and through mmmm yummy!!! 3 more to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

Not fair

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (4/3/14)

Yip, not fair....I'm crying in this side!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/3/14)

Mixology Range First Impressions:


*Sixty Four*
They describe it as a Mojito hybrid, put it in my tank and wowa wiwa they are right this is a mojito through and through, delicious. Problem is though I can't Vape it for too long it becomes a bit boring and I quickly find myself switching back to my trusted Grandmaster. I thoroughly enjoyed trying it last night however I tried to vape it this morning again and it just wasn't so great, maybe it is a true cocktail, drinking cocktails at 8:30 in the morning somehow doesn't have the same appeal to me as drinking them in the evening, maybe if I was on some beach I would feel differently but for now it is definitely not an ADV

Device used: MVP with iClear 30S vaping at 5V 
Nic strength: 6mg
Overall: 8/10 - it is a great flavour but I would not use it as an ADV
Rest to follow soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (5/3/14)

I want castle long!!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/3/14)

@Cape vaping supplies , yah it is something else .


----------



## Silver (5/3/14)

@Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff - you guys have done well.
Firstly, to have the courage to import a fairly large order the first time and take the chance, not knowing if it will get through customs and whether or not people will buy it.

Now you are following it up with more flavours and more orders.

Good on you guys. You deserve to make a success of it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/3/14)

Thanks @Silver now we just need to get the rest back in stock again. Things have just been a bit hectic here but I promise we will have them soon

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/3/14)




----------



## Silver (13/4/14)

Hi @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff 

Any update on Five Pawns? 
Original flavours? Mixology Range? Castle Long?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/4/14)

I have written this off. Also not getting any replies on my queries.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (13/4/14)

Soooo looking forward to trying the Five Pawns.


----------



## Derek (18/4/14)

What is happening here ?


----------



## Andre (18/4/14)

Derek said:


> What is happening here ?


Not much as you can see from the absence of replies.


----------



## Silver (18/4/14)

Guys, why aren't you replying? 
If there is no more 5Pawns, that's cool, just let us know.


----------



## Gizmo (19/4/14)

There will be guys. We will be ordering this week

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danrmb111 (21/4/14)

Can't wait - will it be the full range?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/14)

Whooo! That should get the boys and girls a little excited! Nice one Vape * King!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/4/14)




----------



## vapegerm (28/4/14)

18mg please VapeKing


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/4/14)

vapegerm said:


> 18mg please VapeKing



We only have 12mg on this order and a special order of 24mg's for a customer. When we are bigger we will be able to bring in all the different strengths but for now we are unable to.


----------



## Andre (28/4/14)

vapegerm said:


> 18mg please VapeKing


I have added nic to the 12 mg to bring it to 18 mg, and it still tastes great, but that is 100 mg nic so it only takes a few mls and do not dilute by much.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/14)

Wow, that is great news @Stroodlepuff 
I see its nearly 50 pounds worth in weight
Golly gosh - that is amazing


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/4/14)

nice one @VapeKing , looking forward to more joose ..


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/14)

It looks like I might now finally get to try Bowdens Mate at long last!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/4/14)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/4/14)

So once again they did not mark customs friendly at all  i will let you guys know when we eventually get it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> So once again they did not mark customs friendly at all  i will let you guys know when we eventually get it.



OMG!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (30/4/14)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG!



Really annoys me. They don't seem to grasp the concept of South African Customs...


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/4/14)

seriously ... do they think we just drive down to the airport and wait on the tarmac for our goods

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (30/4/14)

So is this juice really worth R350? it would really have to completely blow me over to justify spending that much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (1/5/14)




----------



## Rowan Francis (2/5/14)

@Alex , you won't believe it until you sit down and try it , the thing to try is vape it at say 7w and you will find the initial sweet flavout comming through , then as you increase your w the flavour metamorphisises .It will depend on which ones you try first , gambit , bowdens , grandmaster seem to be the top , but i too just love my queenside and i will be getting pin at some stage ..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/5/14)

Alex said:


> So is this juice really worth R350? it would really have to completely blow me over to justify spending that much.


Check out our reviews. Personally I hated Grandmaster. Queenside and Absolute Pin shines for me on 0.6 ohm dual coils. Gambit I have not tried yet. Bowden's Mate is top of the pile!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/5/14)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/5/14)

SIGH

View attachment 4669


----------



## steve (4/5/14)

i am watching this thread


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

Me too! I have to try Bowdens Mate...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve (4/5/14)

Thats my plan exactly Mr Fisher , and maybe Gambit


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

steve said:


> Thats my plan exactly Mr Fisher , and maybe Gambit



I'll try Bowdens Mate first... because the two Five Pawns I have tasted so far taste worse than bussel sprouts!


----------



## steve (4/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'll try Bowdens Mate first... because the two Five Pawns I have tasted so far taste worse than bussel sprouts!


which ones were they again , please refresh my memory


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

steve said:


> which ones were they again , please refresh my memory



Absolute Pin and Gambit I think the second one was. I don't know anyone who actually like Absolute Pin.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Absolute Pin and Gambit I think the second one was. I don't know anyone who actually like Absolute Pin.



@denizenx did I give you one of them? I think it was Gambit right?


----------



## Alex (4/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'll try Bowdens Mate first... because the two Five Pawns I have tasted so far taste worse than bussel sprouts!



 I don't like brussel sprouts much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (4/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Absolute Pin and Gambit I think the second one was. I don't know anyone who actually like Absolute Pin.


No, the second one was Grandmaster. And I like Absolute Pin, but must be on dual coils at around 0.6 ohms.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/5/14)

Matthee said:


> No, the second one was Grandmaster. And I like Absolute Pin, but must be on dual coils at around 0.6 ohms.



Ahhh yes that was it! Thanks @Matthee!


----------



## steve (4/5/14)

Matthee said:


> No, the second one was Grandmaster. And I like Absolute Pin, but must be on dual coils at around 0.6 ohms.


a lot of their juices sound like they are not for me just from description , but i have very high hopes for bowdens mate and gambit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (4/5/14)

steve said:


> a lot of their juices sound like they are not for me just from description , but i have very high hopes for bowdens mate and gambit


I have an idea those 2 are the most popular around here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (4/5/14)

I love Gambit! Imho its better then Bowdens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (4/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @denizenx did I give you one of them? I think it was Gambit right?



Grandmaster is the one you passed to me. Gambit is the one i really want to try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/5/14)

It has been released  Should hopefully get it today!

Will keep you guys updated

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## steve (5/5/14)

Wooo hoo . Please do . Dont wanna miss it 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/5/14)

What could this be...







Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/5/14)

Ow my goodness... is it what I think It is


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

It's a Vape Mail day of note today!


----------



## steve (5/5/14)

Stroods . Is it up on the website for order   

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/5/14)

steve said:


> Stroods . Is it up on the website for order
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Lol not yet  Be patient will be up in an hour or so


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/5/14)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

OMG! Slurp!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/5/14)

Stock is on the site


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/5/14)

@Matthee i will do your invoice manually for you a bit later

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

What is the nic content on the 5Pawns? The pictures says 18mg?


----------



## steve (5/5/14)

Go go go 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/5/14)

Matthee said:


> What is the nic content on the 5Pawns? The pictures says 18mg?



12mg @Matthee will fix

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> 12mg @Matthee
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk




Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (5/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Holy vapes that is a lot of juice.

You could kill an army with the amount of nicotine you have!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (5/5/14)

That's a lot of pawn 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (5/5/14)

Yup that fitted on a 2meter table. Over 200 bottles yum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/5/14)

Wow - thats incredible - well done guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (5/5/14)

Also for all you 5P newbies, the tasting bar is a Go for some delicious five pawns goodness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (5/5/14)

Gizmo said:


> Also for all you 5P newbies, the tasting bar is a Go for some delicious five pawns goodness.


Wow, and not just so an atomizer - well done. The crap they used to let us taste from in the USA was my biggest gripe.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (5/5/14)

Thanks Matthee, we try to keep the standards high here at VK.. Even though it can be a bank breaker  Our customers deserve nothing but the best experience when walking into the lounge.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (5/5/14)

Congrats Gizmo. Looks super!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/14)

That's Super Duper! That's the way to go! Nice one Stroods and Gizarma!


----------



## annemarievdh (6/5/14)

I'm jealous !!! It looks amazing!!!


----------



## PeterHarris (6/5/14)

i just came back from VK - and i must say those paws are deliciously delicious.....
only tested 3, I think... when i have more time ill try them all and buy one...or two..or.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (6/5/14)

Also tried the new Pawns at VK today, Castle Long is the bee's knees! Could easily be my all day vape if I get a third job 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (7/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Matthee i will do your invoice manually for you a bit later


Got the invoice via email, thanks. Have emailed back to please add some stuff, if possible?


----------



## steve (11/8/14)

Any idea when you will be restocking gambit @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff ?


----------



## capetocuba (12/8/14)

steve said:


> Any idea when you will be restocking gambit @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff ?


Did you get sorted yet mate?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/8/14)

steve said:


> Any idea when you will be restocking gambit @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff ?


 
Howsit bud. At this stage we will not be restocking Five Pawns. We have some issues with them stocking other stores in South Africa so we are busy looking at other brands to bring in

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/8/14)

steve said:


> Any idea when you will be restocking gambit @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff ?


 
I'm not sure they will stock it again now that there are a few other vendors selling it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## steve (12/8/14)

Damn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (12/8/14)

steve said:


> Damn



I agree


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I agree


Me too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (12/8/14)

And when we do get it locally, we only get in 18mg


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> And when we do get it locally, we only get in 18mg


 
Nope, these guys have them in 12mg as well: https://www.vapemob.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/five-pawns/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (12/8/14)

Well, that can only mean the Royalty Range will get all the attention, right?


----------



## steve (12/8/14)

Gambit always sells out too quickly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (12/8/14)

steve said:


> Gambit always sells out too quickly


Gambit is killer. IMHO


----------



## steve (12/8/14)

Tom said:


> Gambit is killer. IMHO


I agree Tom . Its the only five pawns that ill happily part with my hard earned for . And i mean happily


----------



## Tom (12/8/14)

steve said:


> I agree Tom . Its the only five pawns that ill happily part with my hard earned for . And i mean happily


Same same here. Castle Long is also quite nice tho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (12/8/14)

I would sell my mother for some Castle long lol 

That stuff has a hold on me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hyphen (12/8/14)

@steve I've got some Sixty-Four you can borrow ......


----------



## steve (12/8/14)

hyphen said:


> @steve I've got some Sixty-Four you can borrow ......


i eat cucumber every night on my new regime. Not sure i could stomach vaping it  .


----------

